# Fuel and Train cover Ramble On



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey All ........

I saw this a long time ago, and just stumbled on it tonight. I think these two guys do an awesome job of this - the voices are great.

Enjoy
pete


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3yOgp9kB7g


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

That's not bad. Have you heard Encomium? I've had it for years and it's a very good disc. 4 Non Blondes, Big Head Todd, Cracker, Helmet -- all good stuff.


----------



## 6string (Feb 2, 2009)

enjoyed that


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

iaresee said:


> That's not bad. Have you heard Encomium? I've had it for years and it's a very good disc. 4 Non Blondes, Big Head Todd, Cracker, Helmet -- all good stuff.


+1! I love the STP version of Dancing Days.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

faracaster said:


> Hey All ........
> 
> I saw this a long time ago, and just stumbled on it tonight. I think these two guys do an awesome job of this - the voices are great.
> 
> ...


They ARE good,...takes me back a ways.....


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Pretty sure Train did it for the movie with Heath Ledger playing the knight, can't think of the name right now. They do a great job imo. Check this out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTeW_SIWno0


edit: movie was "A Knights Tale"


----------

